# How to talk with H about initiating sex



## mentalmess (Jan 8, 2011)

My husband and I are slowly recovering from his affair. I find myself wanting sex all the time. I am the one always initiating the sex and he is always interested. Maybe I am overthinking but am wishing that he would be the one to start things. How can I bring up this topic without sounding like a whinny, needy wife? Or should I be more patient and trust that it will happen. The OW is definatly out of the picture and she pretty much made him hate her with her crazy stalker tactics.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Have you asked him about why he doesn't initiate it first? If so what was his response? If you are looking for a way to bring it up, just point blank ask him. Not in a mean way, just tell him you noticed that you do alot of the initiating and was wondering why he didn't more.


----------



## walter (Jan 19, 2011)

I could only suggest what trey69 did. Tell him simply how you feel not in an offensive way just simply tell him. I don't know the circumstances but could he also be too shy to initiate sex after his affair / being the bad guy? Just try to talk to him.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Just don't bring it up in bed.

Over coffee at breakfast before work might be good.

if you two can't talk directy eye to eye about it, how about telling him you'll be texting or emailing him later about something.


----------

